# Site General > Site Info >  Pretty sure nobody would object...

## shelliebear

How do you delete your account from BP.net?

----------


## tonkatoyman

Why would you want to? :Very Happy:

----------


## wilomn

First, you have to be serious.

Second, you just go away.

However, if you're not just all butthurt, you could stick around, find out what you're having difficulty with, then work to improve whatever that may be.

But, that's hard. Sometimes painful. And, if you're not sincere, it'll just piss a lot of people off.

----------


## shelliebear

I'm not all butthurt. If you think that's why I want to go, you are wrong. I wouldn't let YOU win, ever.
I don't feel like people WANT me here, and I understand the mods' time and effort is going into cleaning this site up. If I'm making it worse, then I want to go. 
I don't respect people like you who think you're a know it all when you talk big over the internet. 
I respect the people who work to keep the site up.
Which, haha, isn't you, wilomn.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Don't worry, you haven't won yet.  :Wink:  Keep trying....I know you will, you just can't stop.  :Confused2:  This is what makes you feel good.  :Smile:

----------


## shelliebear

> Why would you want to?


 So wilomn can feel like a big kid...Got me all "butthurt", he really did. I need an emotional band aid... :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## wilomn

> you could stick around, find out what you're having difficulty with, then work to improve whatever that may be.
> 
> But, that's hard. Sometimes painful.


Never mind, obviously not possible.

----------


## Royal Morphz

See I will give you 2 alternatives. First is just stop signing in and forget about our wonderful site. The Second is a bit harder and may suit you better. Quit feeding the masses with your "oh woe is me" posts much like this one. I mean come on you have reptiles and you enjoy learning about them right. I know I do each and everyday. So why not read and learn and post less for a bit. You don't have to post a thread every hour to participate on this forum. Embrace being a noob and enjoy learning a new thing with each thread you open. 

 I am very certain the second option will work out best for you but it's you that has to choose it.
Good luck and I hope to see you hear again tomorrow.

Tim

----------

ballpythonluvr (12-22-2010),_broadude_ (12-28-2010),_FatBoy_ (12-22-2010),JLC (12-24-2010),_Kara_ (12-24-2010),LOSTCOAST_BALLZ (12-22-2010),masterofdestiny90 (12-22-2010),PitOnTheProwl (12-22-2010),_shescountry89_ (12-24-2010),SlitherinSisters (12-22-2010),_Swingline0.0.1_ (12-23-2010)

----------


## Freakie_frog

Accounts aren't deleted, I'd say if you're feeling like that you might just take a break..nothing wrong with a breather.. 

Hope to see you stick around but I understand if you don't.. 

Best of luck..  :Good Job:

----------


## shelliebear

Honestly....I don't care if I'm an active user. I never did. I came here to try to get a better understanding of how to take care of my snakes. 
I don't think I've ever been a member of a forum where people asking questions to try to help their pet get bashed, instead of the people who don't do a damn thing. It's confusing to me.
I took my snakes to the vet. I post on here because I'm concerned. Am I overly anxious? Yes. I love my pets. I don't WANT them to be hurt, so that's why usually I come here if I'm concerned.
My mistake, guys. Thanks for pointing it out, and I know where the door is, so I think I might step out for a while. 
I was merely trying to be polite and not clutter up the website. My bad, again. 
Thank you, Freakie_Frog, I think I will take a breather.
Oh, and "woe is me" ? Believe me, that's not what I want. I don't WANT your pity. I wanted your help. 
I'm sorry you couldn't understand the difference.
Is my story seeming "highly suspicious" again? Is it that hard to believe that a 17 year old would be requesting help from the grown ups? 
Hmm. I guess so.....

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Like posted take a break and just read a little, but trust me, every where you go there will always be at least one or two  _opinionated people_. You just have to learn to ignore them and wait for it because once in a while they will post something stupid then you get to  :Rochambeaux:  and feel so much better. LOL
Dont take everyone so seriously, as you already know a lot of people type BIG.

----------

_shelliebear_ (12-22-2010)

----------


## mpkeelee

if you want help with keeping ur reptiles then go into the appropriate section and read the husbandry section. people are ALWAYS asking the same questions over and over and there are hundreds of threads on the same subjects. try using the search too, u can almost always find what u want by using that and reading through the threads and posts. try that and then make a decision, if you dont like it here then dont come back

----------


## Elise.m

like said earlier, just take a break from the forum and peek in a couple times a week. i used to be on this site for HOURS on end. i took a break (aka got a job, woot) and i appreciate the forum much much more. wilo is blunt and honest. and that hurts. but every post he makes always has truth behind it to back it up, he hardly ever makes a post that's not worth reading. you may not realize it now, but by saying no one would care if you left is seeking attention. anytime anyone seeks attention online (whether it be intentional or not) 99% of the time they will get jumped on. it's something that you'll learn soon enough.

----------


## MitsuMike

Bye........ :Salute: 

Still not sure about the point of the post besides attention. I mean it's not like we all don't know who the admin is.....I mean go PM her.

----------


## LOSTCOAST_BALLZ

:Bowdown:  u need a xannex, i saw the title and needed to check it out  :Good Job:

----------


## dembonez

everyone please shut up! fighting over the internet is like playing pool with a rope. Its useless and not fun!

----------


## Jerhart

Wes exposing an individuals emotional integrity?


..._never_.

----------

ballpythonluvr (12-22-2010),_Elise.m_ (12-22-2010)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I'm sorry, but if you really wanted to delete your account why would you start this thread, one of four today??? You say you don't care if you are an active member on here but your threads/posts are definitely telling another story. You wouldn't have such a tough time here if you didn't give people the attitude when they try to help you. I've done my best to stay out of your other threads because you do nothing but contradict yourself. I don't believe for a second that you have taken your snakes to a qualified vet. Any schooled vet would know what was wrong with your snakes and get them fixed. Stop throwing the pitty parties, contradicting yourself every other thread, giving the attitude, starting multiple threads a day, take your snakes to a qualified reptile vet, and give it a rest. It's no wonder you are getting rude responses, and quite honestly, I can't blame people for losing their composure with you.

----------

ballpythonluvr (12-23-2010),_joepythons_ (12-22-2010),_Swingline0.0.1_ (12-23-2010)

----------


## shelliebear

....SlitherinSisters, you have a creative mind.  :Good Job:  I applaud you.

----------


## dembonez

> I'm sorry, but if you really wanted to delete your account why would you start this thread, one of four today??? You say you don't care if you are an active member on here but your threads/posts are definitely telling another story. You wouldn't have such a tough time here if you didn't give people the attitude when they try to help you. I've done my best to stay out of your other threads because you do nothing but contradict yourself. I don't believe for a second that you have taken your snakes to a qualified vet. Any schooled vet would know what was wrong with your snakes and get them fixed. Stop throwing the pitty parties, contradicting yourself every other thread, giving the attitude, starting multiple threads a day, take your snakes to a qualified reptile vet, and give it a rest. It's no wonder you are getting rude responses, and quite honestly, I can't blame people for losing their composure with you.

----------

LOSTCOAST_BALLZ (12-24-2010),_Powerspythons_ (12-23-2010),_shescountry89_ (12-24-2010)

----------


## shelliebear

:ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

If you really wanted to delete your account or take a break from the boards you would not keep coming back and responding to this thread.  Ya know, I gave  you the benefit of the doubt when your brother's snake was sick and I even commended you.  Now, I see exatcly how you truly are.  You like to stir up drama and draw attention to yourself.  Stephanie (slitherinsisters) is exactly right about you.

----------


## Powerspythons

I think this has all gone far enough and in my opinion she should no longer have the option to 'delete her account'...if she keeps up all this nonsense she should have her account removed by the admins and banned permenantly from this site...ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!!!!

----------


## ChrisS

This tread truly makes me laugh. I've never read any of your other threads, but this one is great. 
"I'm leaving"
"Well go"
"I'm already gone"
"Alright well go then"
Its just like the scene from Wayne's World
Love it

----------


## shelliebear

:Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## mainbutter

> butthurt


I know this is the internet, but come on guys, it doesn't have to be THE INTERNET.

Take it back to facebook or 4chan or whatever it is that is popular these days.

----------

_shelliebear_ (12-23-2010)

----------


## mpkeelee

why is this thread still going on? i think its time for one of my favorite online games...
BANNED    lol

----------

ballpythonluvr (12-23-2010)

----------


## shelliebear

I did nothing to get banned.  :Confused2:  
I haven't broken any rules. I am simply being 98% an onlooker as of right now.

----------


## LOSTCOAST_BALLZ

washington is probably a ver lonely place right about now  :Sad:  . i have been reading your threads for a while now, and your corn snake one is def. very disturbing, I also agree with sliterinsisters about you. and your smiley face responses to this thread are just showing your immaturity. honestly you should take this as a learning experience and move on, try and start over on this forum by maybe apologizing for your "games" or move on VIA the great WWW. good luck I hope you can grow from this and realize that adults dont need to waste there time with children and there antics.  :Rage:  LOL JK. MERRY CHRISTMAS and on a lighter note everyone have a great time with there families this weekend  :Taz:  especially u shellibear YOU NEED IT haha

----------

ballpythonluvr (12-25-2010)

----------


## Byrdie



----------

ballpythonluvr (12-25-2010),_Powerspythons_ (12-27-2010)

----------


## LOSTCOAST_BALLZ

For real lol. . .

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

And yet yall keep it going????????
Guess I just did too.

----------

LOSTCOAST_BALLZ (12-24-2010)

----------

